# Phrag. Jason Fischer



## Erythrone (Jan 1, 2015)

An everblooming plant.



Phragmipedium Jason Fischer web1 by Erythrone, on Flickr



Phragmipedium Jason Fischer GP web2 by Erythrone, on Flickr


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 1, 2015)

I really like those blooms, but that first pic is top :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Carper (Jan 1, 2015)

A super display.

Gary
UK


----------



## Justin (Jan 1, 2015)

FANTASTIC growing this beauty!


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 1, 2015)

that is great,plant looks very happy


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2015)

phrag guy said:


> that is great,plant looks very happy


True! One of the best I've seen!! Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow! 

Wonderful!

Okay, I'm showing this picture to my Jason Fischer, just so it knows what I'll be expecting in the future.

How big is that thing?


----------



## Secundino (Jan 1, 2015)

Great!


----------



## Lmpgs (Jan 1, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## Silvan (Jan 1, 2015)

I love those long spikes. Does the Jason Fischer branch or it's always one flower at a time ?


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 1, 2015)

The Mutant said:


> Wow!
> 
> Wonderful!
> 
> ...



The beast is 30 inches tall (with the spikes of course). NS of the bloom: 10 to 10,2 cm


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 1, 2015)

Silvan said:


> I love those long spikes. Does the Jason Fischer branch or it's always one flower at a time ?




I grow 2 JF. None is branching, but they can bear 2 blooms on the same stem when happy. The big mature beast on the picture is able to stand 3 blooms on the same stem for a short time.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 1, 2015)

Erythrone said:


> The beast is 30 inches tall (with the spikes of course). NS of the bloom: 10 to 10,2 cm


Oh blimey. I better not show mine the picture then. I don't want it to get stupid ideas. It already has a bad role model in the Sunset Glow, what with it taking steroids when I'm not watching.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 1, 2015)

The Mutant said:


> Oh blimey. I better not show mine the picture then. I don't want it to get stupid ideas. It already has a bad role model in the Sunset Glow, what with it taking steroids when I'm not watching.



:rollhappy:


----------



## Clark (Jan 1, 2015)

Great plant.


----------



## Justin (Jan 1, 2015)

do you sit it in water all the time?


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 1, 2015)

Justin said:


> do you sit it in water all the time?



Often ...but it drinks the water quicky


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 1, 2015)

That is very impressive!


----------



## eaborne (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow, what a monster plant!


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 2, 2015)

That really is something. Great growing!


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 2, 2015)

Erythrone said:


> Often ...but it drinks the water quicky


Do you recommend having it sitting in water all the time, or occasionally/often? 

I'm very uncertain how to treat my JF, so some culture tips would be highly appreciated (light levels, temps etc.).


----------



## eteson (Jan 2, 2015)

such looong spikes!

Love it, I should get one!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 2, 2015)

The Mutant said:


> Do you recommend having it sitting in water all the time, or occasionally/often?
> 
> I'm very uncertain how to treat my JF, so some culture tips would be highly appreciated (light levels, temps etc.).



I recommend placing the pot in a saucer of water.


----------



## raymond (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice plant


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 3, 2015)

Erythrone said:


> I recommend placing the pot in a saucer of water.


Thank you. 

You forgot the rest of the cultural tips though. oke:

:rollhappy:


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 3, 2015)

Oops... !!

It has been grown under lights (T12 and T5) for many years. It grew not as quickly as many of my other Phrags. Now that it is larger and blooming almost all year long, it is a near 2 windows (exposition south-South-West) shaded with white cloths in summer, but with compact fluos as supplement light from fall to spring. I must say the lights are sometimes on even in summer when the sun refuses to shine. So I give it the max light it can take. 

The max temperature in summer is usually under 28 C. Some days at 30 C does not really hurt it though, but I try to give a cool night under 20 C for all my plants. When they are in the growing room, air conditioning keeps the temp. easily at 16 to 19 in summer time.

Winter temperatures were cooler when it was in the growing room (10 to 15 at night, 18 to 22 day). 

About water and fertilizer :I usually water first with well water. pH is not the same all year round. Near 7.2 in summer. By now it is between 6 and 6.5. TDS of this water is near 120 ppm. I water again with fertilizer a few minutes to one hour later. I use many types of fertilizer... I use mainly: Daniels (organic), K-lite, Agrogreen... sometimes with Kelpmax or superthrive or other.... I usually add Subculture B or M too... But the water I use for fertilisation is not straight from the well. I "dilute" it with water generated by a deshumidifier or by snow melting (usually 1:1). Fert solution is at 20 to 50 ppm N. I try to keep the TDS under 240 ppm.

It has been grown in bark mix for years, but now it is in rock wool (pieces of quick drain rock wool slab:

http://cityfarmersupplies.com/products/pargro-qd-slab-6x36

And I never care about conditioning rockwool before repotting. Hope this help!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 3, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you for your more elaborate answer this time. :wink:

Alright, it sounds like it'll fit right in next to my other two Phrags. I was a bit concerned it might want a bit less light, but that doesn't seem to be the case then. 

The temperatures will probably be the biggest difference and possible cause for concern. I think my average temperatures during a whole year are somewhere between the upper level of intermediate and lower level of warm. This all to ensure my Phals are unhappy, and that I can't flower a true intermediate plant. :rollhappy:


----------



## John M (Jan 4, 2015)

Well done! This is a very happy and robust plant! The red colour is outstanding. A beautiful specimen!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 4, 2015)

Merci Jean-Pierre!

Thank you John!


----------

